# Lower Lee School - Liverpool - Jan 2012



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 28, 2012)

The property is located on the edge of Woolton,
a highly desirable and popular residential area
of the city. It is situated approximately 8 miles
south east of the City Centre with the entrance
situated opposite the gates to Strawberry Fields.
The school, which originally formed part of a
wider school campus, closed in 2009. Subject to
funding the intention is to demolish the existing
buildings in 2011.


DEVELOPMENT PROPOSALS:
The site is currently designated green space in the
current Unitary Development Plan and is subject
to a number of Tree Preservation Orders. The
Council would wish to encourage proposals for a
discrete number of high value detached dwelling
houses.

























































































































Thanks for Looking...


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good work Mr Cat.


----------



## georgie (Jan 28, 2012)

bloody hell you got that one up quick....good work


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 28, 2012)

georgie said:


> bloody hell you got that one up quick....good work



Get your self down there


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice one bud!


----------



## georgie (Jan 28, 2012)

The Cat Crept In said:


> Get your self down there



Ps its 2012 not 2011


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 28, 2012)

georgie said:


> Ps its 2012 not 2011



Lets do the Timewarp again!!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 28, 2012)

georgie said:


> Ps its 2012 not 2011



Well lets hope no one notices


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

Changed. So they definitely wont...


----------



## King Al (Jan 28, 2012)

Like the look of this alot TCCI  Cool find!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 28, 2012)

krela said:


> Changed. So they definitely wont...



Thanks for the change I think we got away with it this time.


----------



## smiler (Jan 30, 2012)

The Cat Crept In said:


> Well lets hope no one notices



Notices what Thanks for that, very enjoyable.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 1, 2012)

A good find...thanks for posting.


----------

